# Fruit Cake Maker RC4 v1.5 [More Devices Now Supported!]



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

A big thank you to slojko for the icon.
And thank you all for your Ad clicking and donations. You guys are awesome!
Android Market Link [free]
Fruit Cake Maker​
All bugs please report them at the project home!
http://code.google.c...uit-cake-maker/​
What is Fruit Cake Maker?
Its a tool that will allow the user to create a picture perfect .img from your boot and system partition. It will then create an update.zip from it.
What is a "Fruit Cake"?
A fruit cake is the finish product, a self contain rom, already ready for installation, already inside an update.zip.
So really what does it do?
It allows a bootloader unlocked user to create a full copy of their boot and system partition. All of it, including mods and changes done to either one of those partitions.
*Can this be use for easier rom development?*
Yes! Beyond just its normal capabilities! After installing the resources you can modify the script and add things to it in *sdcard* /fcm/workdir! Once you are done adding and changing things in there, press "Create Fruit Cake".​Supported Devices:​olympus (atrix), sunfire (photon), triumph, WX435, fb0 (triumph), p999 (lg g2x), p990 (lg o2x), p970 (lg optimus black), ace (htc desired hd), pyramid (htc sensation), galaxys2, GT-I9100, GT-I9100M, GT-I9100T, SGH-I777, SGH-I727, hercules, crespo (nexus s), crespo4g (nexus s 4g), toro (cdma galaxy nexus), maguro (gsm galaxy nexus)​Experimental Support:
umts_jordan (defy), stingray, wingray (xoom)​
Your phone must be rooted!​Step One: Press the Install Resources button on screen.
Patience this step could take up to 5 minutes.​Step Two: Press the Create Fruit Cake button on the screen.
Patience this step could take up to 5 minutes.​
You use this application at your own risk, I am in no way responsible for any damage this application causes.​


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

All bugs please report them at the project home!
http://code.google.c...uit-cake-maker/​
Legend: # Current Release | + Future Release | [] Past Release| - Current Feature | -- Possible Feature | * Bug Fixed​
#FCM RC3 v1.4(Current Release) Fruit Cake Maker RC3 v1.4
-Added Reset Option Menu.
-Re-write the engine that configures the phone install!
*fixed a bug on photon 4g.
*fixed the force close of doom bug.

Added Experimental Support:
triumph, WX435, fb0, p999, p990, p970, ace, pyramid, galaxys2, GT-I9100, GT-I9100M, GT-I9100T, SGH-I777, SGH-I727, hercules, crespo, crespo4g, toro, maguro

[]FCM RC2 v1.3(Outdated) Fruit Cake Maker RC2 v1.3
-recognizes the phone, and OS version
*ATRIX BUG: on 2.3.4 and 2.3.5 it will now save again on sdcard-ext
-Added on screen information about device
*Fixed Force Close (i hope)

[]FCM RC2 v1.2(Outdated)Fruit Cake Maker RC2 v1.2
-leave the app and work will continue in the background!!
-progress bar added, and toast notifications are back!
-all roms supported (cm7, cm9, miui, all of them fool!)
-Internal Storage Support

[]FCM RC1 v1.1.1 (Outdated) Fruit Cake Maker RC1 v1.1.1
*fix force close(created a separate thread to run the installation of resources and creation of the fruit cake.)

[]FCM RC1 v1.1 (First Release) Fruit Cake Maker RC1 v1.1
-supports atrix and photon
-will generate update.zip based on official roms (cm7 support not yet added)


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm on a locked device but this is a great idea
 






good work!


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Great idea.... But it says my Thunderbolt(mecha) is unsupported.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

coggy9 said:


> Great idea.... But it says my Thunderbolt(mecha) is unsupported.


if you want to add support, just go to the google page and add a bug with all the info for the support. read the home for details!


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

This app has been way updated!


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

* FCM RC3 v1.4.4(Current Release)*

* Release Notes*

Added Reset Option Menu.
Re-write the engine that configures the phone install!
fixed a bug on photon 4g.
fixed the force close of doom bug.
fixed sgs2att issues
fixed sgs2att install script
fixes to various bugs

Added support for latest ics
GUI Touch Ups
Added Experimental Support:
triumph, WX435, fb0, p999, p990, p970, ace, pyramid, galaxys2, GT-I9100, GT-I9100M, GT-I9100T, SGH-I777, SGH-I727, hercules, crespo, crespo4g, toro, maguro


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

* FCM RC3 v1.4.5(Current Release)*

* Release Notes*

v1.4.1
Added Reset Option Menu.
Re-write the engine that configures the phone install!
Added Experimental Support:

triumph, WX435, fb0, p999, p990, p970, ace, pyramid, galaxys2, GT-I9100, GT-I9100M, GT-I9100T, SGH-I777, SGH-I727, hercules, crespo, crespo4g, toro, maguro
v1.4.4
Added support for latest ics
GUI Touch Ups


v1.4.5
Added a new method to generate the installations script (made app smaller)
The zip now generates with a time stamp (update-yyyy-mm-dd-hh-mm.zip)

* <a name="Bug_Fixes">Bug Fixes*

v1.4.2
fixed a bug on photon 4g.
fixed the force close of doom bug.

v1.4.3
fixed sgs2att issues

v1.4.4
fixed sgs2att install script
fixes to various bugs

v1.4.5
fixed various script issues by completely removing scripts


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, having an idiot moment here. I understand the image portion, how would this be incorporated to what we do now or what would it replace?


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! new years version, kick off the year right!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Never mind, clicked wrong link, checking it out now!


----------



## Lomar24 (Nov 25, 2011)

confirmed working on HTC Rezound (Vigor)


----------

